# Halloween VS. Religion



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

I am a Christian but not by some people's standards I guess.....I don't go to church because in my experience it is mostly full of hypocrites and I don't want to surround myself with people like that. I also am not hateful of other religions and don't preach or talk at anyone. I actually like learning about other religions and have friends of all religious backgrounds. I also obviously LOVE Halloween so I don't get along with a lot of the norms in Christianity. I am more worried about what's inside my soul and mind than my appearance to other people. It's funny to me because how can some people agnolage the good with out the evil? For me Halloween is a chance to celebrate the things I don't normally, that's why it's fun. It's different. I'm not an evil person so for a day in October it feels good to be "evil" (lack of a better word) To me it's a chance to look at death (this thing we are all afraid of) in the face and mock and laugh at it. Life is celebrated and so should death. I mean without it life wouldn't be very special or sacred would it? I think that people today are too whiny....If you don't like something don't celebrate it, shut up and let all of us have the fun. To me it's just pure fun it's as simple as that Oh and letting your child dress up in a costume and trick or treat has nothing to do with the devil and will not make them a satanist!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't see it as Halloween or Religion.

I see it as respectful or not, and that goes for both sides. Both sides should respect the other's decision without being jerks about it


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

battygirl said:


> I am a Christian but not by some people's standards I guess.....I don't go to church because in my experience it is mostly full of hypocrites and I don't want to surround myself with people like that. I also am not hateful of other religions and don't preach or talk at anyone. I actually like learning about other religions and have friends of all religious backgrounds. I also obviously LOVE Halloween so I don't get along with a lot of the norms in Christianity. I am more worried about what's inside my soul and mind than my appearance to other people. It's funny to me because how can some people agnolage the good with out the evil? For me Halloween is a chance to celebrate the things I don't normally, that's why it's fun. It's different. I'm not an evil person so for a day in October it feels good to be "evil" (lack of a better word) To me it's a chance to look at death (this thing we are all afraid of) in the face and mock and laugh at it. Life is celebrated and so should death. I mean without it life wouldn't be very special or sacred would it? I think that people today are too whiny....If you don't like something don't celebrate it, shut up and let all of us have the fun. To me it's just pure fun it's as simple as that Oh and letting your child dress up in a costume and trick or treat has nothing to do with the devil and will not make them a satanist!


 
I am pretty much like you. I too am a Christian and dont go to church, but always praying for help and guidence and asking to help others, etc etc. I grew up celebrating Halloween for alot of reasons. Last year I am sad to say I lost an old best friend becuz of this hoilday. Her fault I'd say.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

battygirl said:


> I am a Christian but not by some people's standards I guess.....I don't go to church because in my experience it is mostly full of hypocrites and I don't want to surround myself with people like that. I also am not hateful of other religions and don't preach or talk at anyone. I actually like learning about other religions and have friends of all religious backgrounds. I also obviously LOVE Halloween so I don't get along with a lot of the norms in Christianity. I am more worried about what's inside my soul and mind than my appearance to other people. It's funny to me because how can some people agnolage the good with out the evil? For me Halloween is a chance to celebrate the things I don't normally, that's why it's fun. It's different. I'm not an evil person so for a day in October it feels good to be "evil" (lack of a better word) To me it's a chance to look at death (this thing we are all afraid of) in the face and mock and laugh at it. Life is celebrated and so should death. I mean without it life wouldn't be very special or sacred would it? I think that people today are too whiny....If you don't like something don't celebrate it, shut up and let all of us have the fun. To me it's just pure fun it's as simple as that Oh and letting your child dress up in a costume and trick or treat has nothing to do with the devil and will not make them a satanist!


I, too, am a Christian, and some people are real opposed to Halloween. Some Lady literally had a manger set up and gave out Religious 'Comic' books on Halloween, not even joking around. It was a sight to see.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

We have a thread like this once or twice a year. I love to see good discussion especially about those who do not understand what Halloween is all about and that once educated about the TRUE history of Halloween, it can be respected.


REMEMBER: No personal attacks or attacks on groups. Please....Please voice your opinion, but do it nicely. 
Even though this subject is VERY frustrating, it is the ignorance of Halloween that is the primary cause of the problems from certain religious groups. I look forward to the discussion.


----------



## battygirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Kids need candy not stupid hand outs....They will have plenty of time to deal with the real world when they are older so i say let them be kids! Kids with wonderful imaginations! I think that if more parents celebrated their children's creativity and imagination they would be more in to Halloween. There are so many good things about the holiday to find some lame reason not to celebrate it! I am constantly defending Halloween and sometimes I just get sick of having to do it, don't you guys?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I am a Christian but I do not abide by any of the "man-made" rules that many Christian denominations take on. I worship as I am moved to worship, not as I am told by any human being. That said, I am well aware of the pagan origins of Halloween - I am just as aware of the pagan origins of Christmas and Easter! I don't celebrate any of them as a religious holiday. I just have fun with them and I can find nothing biblical that tells me I am wrong for doing so.

I am also a Christian that believes that none of us have all the answers and that there is much we can all learn from each other.


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

For me, I like both; Halloween and am a Christian. It's not every religious person hates Halloween type of thing really. The US population of people who are Christians are in the 78.4%, and there are 4.7% of other religions in the US, so than who is buying all this Halloween stuff if it is religion vs Halloween? Sure, there are some that speak out against Halloween, and they are minority, but there are some that might speak out against Thanksgiving, and Christmas too. 

Also, being a Catholic that I am, we have All Saints Day, and All Souls Day right after Halloween so obviously, Catholics have something related to the dead after Halloween.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Leave it to Horror to bring this topic up.... geeez! Lmao!

Leave us saints by day and demons by night alone! J/K! Lol!


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> I don't see it as Halloween or Religion.
> 
> I see it as respectful or not, and that goes for both sides. Both sides should respect the other's decision without being jerks about it


Well said! I totally agree.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Isn't it ironic how religion causes so much turmoil throughout the world . Religious
fanatics will curse you out or even physically attack you if you don't share their beliefs . I believe in live and let live , as long as you don't hurt anyone or break any laws go for it .


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

I come from a really conservitive background. I love halloween there's nuthing to it. If people don't like me for it and think I worship the devil they can go to hell. 

It's a night to scare people and eat alot of candy. Screw anyone that is against that.


----------



## Darth_Tippy (Sep 2, 2010)

Sychoclown said:


> Isn't it ironic how religion causes so much turmoil throughout the world . Religious
> fanatics will curse you out or even physically attack you if you don't share their beliefs . I believe in live and let live , as long as you don't hurt anyone or break any laws go for it .




Great post!!. I agree 100%

I myself am not a religious person. I believe there is a "God" but who he/she is I don't know. I mean look in the religious texts there's some pretty spooky stuff going on in there. There's even churches that do "haunted houses". So how is it wrong if I do one? I think most people quick to pass judgment have more to hide then those they are judging.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Halloween "IS" my religion!!


----------



## CalgEerie (Aug 30, 2010)

*My two cents*

Religious beliefs and faith are wonderful things that can do wonderful things for the faithful. 

*ORGANIZED* Religion of any sort is horribly corrupt and the definition of hypocrisy!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

I am Lutheran, and do pray and stuff. But for me Halloween has nothing to do 
with any religious aspects. It is a night to have fun and play with death,
some kind of. And things I/we fear. Still I have to say, that I don't have any
demons or devils around. Or would not dress me as one. I am too much of an angel
to do that  My mom was kind of afraid of all this and did ask questions, then I
explained her, how it goes, and now she FINALLY understands, what this all is
about. At least for us Christians, I guess.

*


----------



## Resurrected (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I guess I can throw my voice in here...I grew up in a religious home/family...My grandfather was a pastor...my father has been an elder and now currently works with churches and is on staff at my church...me I went to a bible college and got my degree there...so I have been inundated with Christianity and religion. I do believe some churches blow this holiday out of proportion but others embrace it and see it in a different light. 

I feel Halloween is what YOU make it. To me it is a time to be something different and I, personally, use it as an artistic release...the whole idea of the holiday, to me, is to have fun and be something different...oh yeah and get some CANDY.

"Religion sucks. I'm all about the personal relationship with Christ."


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow this is awsome, I just made a huge thread kind of about this very thing, I think its awsome you have brought this up, I myself Love The Lord and read scripture everyday and bible study every sunday,, And I love halloween, My thread was about this very thing, I was feeling very convicted about decorating because of my love of the God and was worried I would not be representing God properly by having gory corpses all over my yard, and also I am in a very religious area,, There is alot of LDS or also known as Mormons here, I live in Utah, and my neighbors have let me know they are not to happy about me decorating my home,, but im so very happy I made the thread here and became a member, I received tons of support and will decorate and have a yard haunt for sure, I know I can still have a Love for God and still decorate, I think it depends on what is trully in your heart, If you are a devil worshiper then that is that persons business, it is between Them and God and whom they may or may not believe in... I think if you are decorating your home even gory or whatever, if you are doing it to scare kids and have fun, then I think that there is nothing wrong with that, but some disagree, with that, but remember some feel christmas too~ is a pagan holiday, just as halloween,,, I think some people take there religion or God himself so serious that they become like robots out of fear that they are not pleasing the Lord or are not doing Gods will, and they tend to become so obsessed with it that they cant do anything other then prey, read scripture, spread Gods word.... alot of people feel you are not a true believer in God if you decorate because if you try to spread Gods word and you have the grim reaper you made sitting at your door step for halloween, it makes it harder for people to believe that you are true believer in God because it may be gory or represents the devil in there eyes, but that is just there perspective.. it is not always true... I feel and believe that God is a loving understanding God, and He knows My heart and yours, and if you are pure of heart in all that you do, I feel he does understand and I feel he even has a sence of humor, He must look what he created! Thanks for the great post~ happy Halloween!
~SpookyWooky~


----------



## Talldark (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah, alot of holy rollers try to ruin halloween, talking of human sacrifice and worshiping samhain..I'm more in line with battygirl, When i was growing up it was a time to interact with neighbors and draw trust with each other.it was a huge deal in my neighbor hood,everyone participated..It's my favorite holiday because me my brother and my sister got to be together and dress up and have a great time, (not to mention spreadin out all the candy at the end of the night and splitting up the snicker bars from the ****ty candy corn..It was Christmas times 2.I am a Christian but i practice in my own way.I ask all these holyrollers would you stand up and say this is devilish and wrong if u lived in Celtic times and relied on your crops??? The catholic church could'nt even break this tradition..My brother and sister are huge hallloween enthusiasst..Why?? because it was the most fun ,enjoyable memories we have growing up..I live my life in a Christian way but you have to honor the dead to live..Me and my sis are already planning a Halloween block party,. peace


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Scatterbrains said:


> I don't see it as Halloween or Religion.
> 
> I see it as respectful or not, and that goes for both sides. Both sides should respect the other's decision without being jerks about it


Really well said Scatter.... 

It isn't an issue of either/or... it can definetly be both 

I celebrate halloween but I am also a Christian and attend church every week.

Although their are a few churches and christians that are against halloween, the vast majority are not... 

My church does not condemn Halloween in any way... and it even has a festival with decorations, candy, and costumes


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

i was raised catholic and i'm now hindu. i adore Halloween and if you think i am going to hell for celebrating it you just go right ahead. I(t won't stop me!


----------



## jimmy fish (Mar 22, 2010)

Some people think I am the Devil lol. 

I killed a christian radio station. I bought it, it had been a Christian station since about 1977, it was not bringing in the cash, so I changed it and now we have a few christian programs on, but mostly talk, which was a drastic change. It is doing better now.

I got all kinds of hate calls the first month or so that it changed. you would not believe how hatefull some of the callers were. I also did not feel right about having it be a christian station, when I am not sure of my beliefs. I just live and let live and try to help people and be a decent person. Just find some of the religious stuff hard to believe. Somethimes thought I think, well there could be Jesus and a God. So I don't know what you would call me.

I do a haunt because it is fun. There are even some preachers that buy time on my station that have helped me build the haunt and have no problem with it. I do make sure to not have any demons/devils or in your face satanic stuff. I have lots of startles and some gore though.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

ter_ran said:


> Leave it to Horror to bring this topic up.... geeez! Lmao!
> 
> Leave us saints by day and demons by night alone! J/K! Lol!


....hehe


----------



## DayTek (Aug 20, 2005)

Resurrected said:


> "Religion sucks. I'm all about the personal relationship with Christ."


Exactly.

I've participated in Halloween since I was a child. I'd go to Sunday School every Sunday and my parents would let us go TOTing every Halloween. It was always purely commercial and a way to have fun. I look forward to it every year.

I am Christian. I was actually baptised last Sunday on my 25th birthday! I have seen God do amazing things in my life and those around me. It really is about knowing Him and being close to His heart. 

“The knowledge of God is very far from the love of Him.”


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

My Religion.... I am.... well.... thats extremely complicated..... 
Lets just say I'm completely against organized religion. I'm not really able to talk to much about my belief system, because frankly I don't want to waste your time. I'm literally writing a book on the subject of my faith system (don't look in bookstores anytime soon, it won't be published for many many years).

The short notes: I believe in a Deity. I have a morality system that is not based on any religious doctrine. I go to whatever church/holy building is closest and quiet when I need the time to think about religious matters. I pray using many methods, including spells, mantras, rosaries, prayer beads, and art. I've dabbled in every major and minor religion whose teachings are positive and correct by my morality, and still do. I own copies of the Bible, the Torah, and the Quran, as well as texts on many major eastern religions and some of the western polytheist religions of history, including modern neopaganism. Its all very blah blah blah boring boring boring. 

One thing I do not believe in is indoctrination.

Indoctrination has no place in Halloween, ON ANY SIDE. A bible thumper handing out pamphlets saying you'll go to hell if your not good is as bad as a neo-pagan doing the same saying Christians are full of crap, that the holidays were stolen and yadda yadda (although very few neo-pagans or druids I know would ever do such a thing, and I know quite a few, NOT A JOKE)

Yes Halloween is based on Ye Olde Samhain, Souling day, and every other international holiday honoring the dead that took place around the harvest time. But these days Halloween is, widely, a secular holiday.

Halloween SHOULD BE about a simple principle. 
*Bravery and innovation = rewards.* 
Life is scary sometimes, if your creative, and your brave, you'll get through it and be rewarded for your trouble in the end. 

Halloween is also a community holiday.

My father would use the time that I was gossiping with my friends and classmates about what houses were giving out the best candy to meet my friends parents, talk about football, grilling, their jobs, and about who had the best decorations. The first School day after Halloween was ALL about how much candy we hauled in, what costumes we wore, and again, whose houses had the best stuff/display.

I have found that people who are dead set against this tradition are typically not blessed with the best of education. I mean no insult, I honestly mean no insult to anyone, but the more you know about the world, the less threatened you are by it. People who lack critical thinking skills are more likely to NOT investigate what scares them, and rely more on anecdotal evidence. Thus it is understandable that people who lack the ability to use critical thinking are going to be against Halloween and assume its devil worshiping status more than people who use critical thinking, who can see Halloweens harmless nature and understand its true roots.

There. There is my 2 cents.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Halloweenfan said:


> For me, I like both; Halloween and am a Christian. It's not every religious person hates Halloween type of thing really. The US population of people who are Christians are in the 78.4%, and there are 4.7% of other religions in the US, so than who is buying all this Halloween stuff if it is religion vs Halloween? Sure, there are some that speak out against Halloween, and they are minority, but there are some that might speak out against Thanksgiving, and Christmas too.
> 
> Also, being a Catholic that I am, we have All Saints Day, and All Souls Day right after Halloween so obviously, Catholics have something related to the dead after Halloween.


 
Exactly how I feel. I too am very religious and very much celebrate Halloween. Many denominations of Christianity celebrate Halloween. So, it isn't really a religion vs. Halloween thing in my opinion. I am Lutheran.

There are fanatics on both sides of everything and hide behind all kinds of groups. Religious* and* secular. _'Beware of false prophets'_


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

BTW. http://www.halloweenarmy.org/
I support the cause. You should too. 
*GRIN*


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm a devout Catholic and I long ago reconciled my beliefs with Halloween. Working with all of the secular aspects of candy and decorations reminds me of my religious obligations on the big day as well. After all, even the religious aspect is based on the world of the dead.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I love following this topic and I also hope it stays on track!

I follow Christ; I am part of the Steering Committee for our church's Men's Group, and handle all the church's online stuff (website, emails, etc); my wife is attending seminary to get her Masters of Divinity to become a United Methodist pastor. We are currently working on starting a mid-week worship service and I JUST applied for a part-time job at the Florida Conference of United Methodist. So, that should give you a rough idea that I love God and believe Jesus Christ to be my Lord and Savior 

With all that said, Halloween is easily my favorite time of year (because, lets face it, it's not really JUST one day to enjoy - it's the months of prep, stress, and awesomeness leading up as well!). Each year I see a lot of posts from folks who have issues with church-folk and each year I wonder if I'm just in the minority - our church holds a Halloween event each year, we sell pumpkins, people dress up, Christians visit each others decorated houses. I've only ever had one "Christian" mention something bad about Halloween and that was a family member on Facebook - and I gave him the what-for!

I'd also say, following Christ means nothing in my life is separate from Him, so (again, as some have already said), this issue isn't 'us' versus 'them' - Halloween v. Religion. My faith is intertwined with all that I do - and through God I am thankful that He has given me the creative mind that I have (and the resourcefullness to not spend a fortune!).

Either way, I love God, I love church, I love Halloween. Let's not get up-tight about a fun holiday - there are far too many things in this world Christians (this is really the only "religious" group I can speak for) should be focusing on, rather than worrying about if that blucky next door is a ticket to hell for 4th graders.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Ok here is my lil two cents for what its worth  I am catholic. I grew up going to church, CCD, Baptised, Communion the whole kit and kaboodle. The entire time every year I celebrated Halloween. My church did NOT look down on it. They said nothing about it. We have all souls day and all saints day , we honor the dead, show respect for our past relatives. So it was never an issue. One never had anything to do with the other as far as my family was concerned and my church. that said.....
Here is my issue. I did however grow up with friends who belonged to the churches who frowned upon it and looked down on it...however, every October 31st, they would have a so called "FALL FESTIVAL" where ironically you got to go to the church in costume and go around and get candy and play games. That was ok???? Now me in a costume, going around getting candy, and playing games in my neighborhood was a pure act of satan, but they in a costume going around getting candy in a church and playing games is simply celebrating the fall????? Ummm that is where I have a problem. If you have an issue with the holiday then YOU DONT CELEBRATE IT At ALL, If you think it is linked to satan and all who celebrate it are satan worshipers then I would think you hold mass on that day not imidate the exact actions of everyone who celebrates it!! What is that all about. That is simply being hypocritcal. They use the excuse that they do not want their children feeling left out. Well we celebrate Christmas in my house of course when my boys were small and they found out their friend who celebrated Hannukah got 8 days of getting presents and they only got one...I didnt say oh ok well we will just start giving out gifts for 8 days so you dont feel left out. No! I said we do not celebrate Hanukkah for this exact reason( insert reason here) so we celebrate Christmas and that includes one day of gift giving. They understood and all was well. If you are against it then be against it and have nothing to do with it. Its that simple....if you want a "Fall festival then do it during November" not on October 31st. Again my humble lil opinion*


----------



## Greyhawke (Sep 10, 2010)

I've always found it interesting when Christians rail against the evils of Halloween, considering they invented it in the first place.

In my mind, there is a clear differentiation between Samhain and Halloween. Halloween was the Christian effort to increase converts by having a celebration at the same general time as a pagan rite - the target here was the Roman adaptation of the holiday. Very like Christmas replacing the winter solstice / Saturnalia. 

It gets even more interesting (and to my mind funny) when churches begin holding Harvest Festivals that are closer to the traditional Samhain celebrations than Halloween.

Heck, even TOT came from the English Catholics!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I personally believe Jesus the man studied paganism during the times in the bible his life was not recorded as his teachings reflect a calming druidic/budhist mesh upon return. That being said. I consider myself a christian as the one and only God I pray to goes by the name of christ. The forces governed by him I believe are the natural ones spoken of in these other religions. 

That all being said, I believe it is your intent for what you do and your acceptance toward others that causes the greatest effects on the world. That is what truly matters in the end. 

As for Samhain, which I also celebrate, In the name of Jesus Christ, It is no more a satanic holiday than any other nature based holiday in my opinion. 

For those of you who are interested, when we in my family put out the offerings for the veil to lift in the eye of nature, we do it in the name of Christ who created the earth and the natural laws and the order in the way that they are.

We do the same at Yule/Christmas. We decorate our tree (a pagan tradition) I explain this to our children. We put up our tree to welcome the nature spirits into our home, to offer balance and order...just as Christ has planned...kindof like in the lords prayer "on earth as it is in heaven". 

Most christians will preach angels and deamons all day long but you speak of spirits in a "real" way as this and it is suddenly paganism. 

I am pagan. I am christian. These are titles. I believe what I believe. I believe it truly and my children are brought up in a loving and happy environment where they are not afraid to ask questions and they are not afraid of being judged or "doing the wrong thing by accident and going to hell" take it or leave it.

plus...how can you go wrong with free candy? lol


----------



## trgtdg (Oct 16, 2009)

Way to go Greyhawke. It's really great that someone knows how and why things came to be.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I am not religious and I think EVERYONE should just mind their own business when it comes to the beliefs of others.


----------



## sasquatch (Sep 22, 2010)

I am Christian. Why would I not want to dress up to scare evil spirits away on the night that the veil between the two worlds is supposed to be thin?


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

I was raised as what I’d call a “cultural Christian.” We didn’t belong to a church or go to one regularly, but since my mother was raised protestant and my father Catholic a lot of “Christian values” (the best of which are just decent human values anyways) were instilled in me. I know the basics of the faith’s history and such, but we never read the Bible. We celebrated Halloween as a fun day, just as we did Christmas. The only religious holiday we really participated in was Easter with my grandparents. 

My husband was raised Methodist, though his family too was more about the social aspects of belonging to a church community than taking everything in the Bible or any dogma word-for-word. In fact, when we went to his pastor for our pre-marriage meeting, we found out he loved Halloween and used to run a haunted house for a Wesleyan center in the 80s – not a “hell house,” a regular spook-and-boo haunt!

Over the years, we became marginally involved in this church because they sponsored my husband’s old Boy Scout troop, of which my father-in-law was scoutmaster. We wound up running a charity haunted house for the scout troop in the church basement for three years – and we’re not talking long, long ago. This was 2004-07. Heck, the pastor even acted in it.

During this run, we also converted some of my husband’s ultra-conservative cousins into haunters. When they had moved to town 10 years before, they didn’t celebrate Halloween. It was Satan’s holiday and all that stuff. They soon figured out it had more to do with fun than anything else. Their son started acting in the house and now every year the mom decorates their house and hands out candy at Halloween. The father even came up with some of our more gory ideas, many of which were vetoed by the rest of us as a bit too much for a church basement. 

So yeah, I kind of look at it as an attitude. Some people, out of fear or ignorance, just want to make it into something darker than it really is. If you’re just looking at it as a fun holiday and a time to thumb your nose at your fears, then there’s no reason Christianity and Halloween can’t get along.


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

What I find is that those with the strongest opinions are those who know the least about said subject. Halloween is a prime example, both sides make claims that are semi-truths or distorted facts. Things change over time, just look at the other holidays, especially memorial day, today it is about cooking out and having a day off of work. I'm sure that is what it was intended to be!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

BeaconSamurai said:


> What I find is that those with the strongest opinions are those who know the least about said subject. Halloween is a prime example, both sides make claims that are semi-truths or distorted facts. Things change over time, just look at the other holidays, especially memorial day, today it is about cooking out and having a day off of work. I'm sure that is what it was intended to be!


Absolutely! Very good points.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

DeadTed said:


> there are far too many things in this world Christians (this is really the only "religious" group I can speak for) should be focusing on, rather than worrying about if that blucky next door is a ticket to hell for 4th graders.










That last line was just tooo funny.

Samhain/Halloween is a time for community. The celebration of the last harvest, the culling of the herds, the last time to come together as a community before the families hunker down for the long, dark, cold, isolated Winter months. It was more of a celebration of thanksgiving. Giving thanks for the success of the years hard work, and the members of the community who worked together to make the year successful. The religious elements differed from community to community just as they do today. It was also a time to reflect on the year and those who did not survive the past year (when mourning together wasn't possible thru the Winter months). The divination games that became a part of the celebration were a way of giving the young ladies of the community something to look forward to when Spring came. The long Winter months were a time to work on their trousseaus. 

As a Pagan I too had a problem with the idea of religious groups having "Fall festivals" when some would so vehemently oppose Halloween until I came to terms with what I said above. I personally do not include any type of religious icon be it evil or good in my haunt. 

Well, I take that back, there will always be one, as a Witch I will always be there.

So celebrate community and remember those who you have lost.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

DeadTed said:


> With all that said, Halloween is easily my favorite time of year (because, lets face it, it's not really JUST one day to enjoy - it's the months of prep, stress, and awesomeness leading up as well!). Each year I see a lot of posts from folks who have issues with church-folk and each year I wonder if I'm just in the minority - our church holds a Halloween event each year, we sell pumpkins, people dress up, Christians visit each others decorated houses. I've only ever had one "Christian" mention something bad about Halloween and that was a family member on Facebook - and I gave him the what-for!
> 
> I'd also say, following Christ means nothing in my life is separate from Him, so (again, as some have already said), this issue isn't 'us' versus 'them' - Halloween v. Religion. My faith is intertwined with all that I do - and through God I am thankful that He has given me the creative mind that I have (and the resourcefullness to not spend a fortune!).
> 
> Either way, I love God, I love church, I love Halloween. Let's not get up-tight about a fun holiday - there are far too many things in this world Christians (this is really the only "religious" group I can speak for) should be focusing on, rather than worrying about if that blucky next door is a ticket to hell for 4th graders.


*Well said! I am a Catholic-raised Christian and attend church regularly. God knows what is in my heart & that's all that matters to me. I feel Halloween is all about the fun & creativity & imagination & GOODIES !!!!*


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm an atheist, I don't see Halloween as a problem.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

halloween_sucks_in_the_uk said:


> I'm an atheist, I don't see Halloween as a problem.


ROFL - me too! It certainly simplifies things. I think people of all religions can use their beliefs in a positive or negative way, given the person and the church they attend. The problem is, if they asked us WHY we do what we do, they would see that we all have the very best of intentions, to entertain our neighbors and to have fun, especially for the kids. Alot of people take themselves wayyyy to seriously. There are plenty of things out there like child molesters, serial killers, poverty, racism, sexism, etc etc that are truly evil in our every day lives....don't worry about my yard so much!!


----------



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

I used to be a Jehovah's Witness and they don't celebrate any holidays. I've heard it all about Halloween, but most everything we own and do have pagan origins. Wedding rings? Pagan. Utensils? Pagan. You'll find something "pagan" in just about anything. So, no worries about celebrating Halloween. 

Colossians 2:16 says it best:

"Therefore do not let anyone judge you by what you eat or drink, or with regard to a religious festival, a New Moon celebration or a Sabbath day."

No Christian is bound to the keeping of a particular day. We are at liberty as to when to gather for fellowship or worship. No one is condemned for keeping or for not keeping a particular day of worship. To foster love and unity however, the day agreed upon by our local assembly and fellowship should be honored for the bible says we must not forsake the assembling of ourselves together. For example, Sunday is universally agreed to be a day of worship by Christians. This symbolizes a lot of things from the Word of God. Remember the real thing is Jesus Christ. All the law and ordinance are but a shadow of Him that was to come. If we allow Him to reign supreme, He will give us guidance as to how to lead our lives concerning what to eat or drink or day to keep for Him.

Halloween means "the evening before All Holy Ones' Day." Today we call that festival Halloween (Hallow's Eve) and we have many fun secular ways of recognizing it in addition to religious ways. However, it's important to remember that its celebration has a long, positive history in the Church.

What sort of history is that? Like many of the liturgical festivals (Christmas and Easter included), All Saints' Day and All Hallow's Eve have some connection to pagan festivals. People of many races and cultures have remembered their dead and have had superstitions about death itself. Christians remembered death itself on All Hallow's Eve and celebrated Christ's victory over death. During the Middle Ages, Christians would gather in Churches for worship and they would remember the saints' victories over evil. Likewise they would put on little displays showing Jesus' victory of Satan, often using unusual masks and costumes to act out the story.

Thus, the festivities on All Hallow's Eve were the Christian's way of laughing at death and evil, something we can do in certain hope of Christ's victory over the powers of darkness. The Church for centuries, however, has seen All Hallow's Eve not as a glorification of evil, but as a chance to affirm eternal life in the face of the death of our mortal bodies. Just as Easter is a celebration of Jesus' victory over death and evil, so is Halloween!


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Its funny, I was raised in a Catholic household in the 60's/70's. When I was a kid and I dont ever remember there being any religious "issues" with Halloween. The biggest concern my parents had was did somebody put a razor blade in an apple. Of course now we know not to accept apples so no worries right?


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Halloween is our religion duh LOL


----------



## sacolton (Aug 30, 2010)

Only certain fundamentalist religions speak negatively about Halloween. Catholics, which created the bible canon, and orthodox Christian religions know that Halloween is not something evil.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Blumpkin said:


> The biggest concern my parents had was did somebody put a razor blade in an apple. Of course now we know not to accept apples so no worries right?


And those fears have been proven to be nothing more than isolated incidents intended to harm a specific person and blown out of proportion.


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

I am Christian, but not religious. I believe that God gave us free will to do what we want, and that includes celebrating Halloween. I am definitely not a satan worshiper, and stay as far away from that as possible, but people who say that Im a satan worshiper just from my looks and what I do, don't know me and the arguments I get into with my Atheist husband. So, I don't think that Halloween's a bad thing. my mom and grandma on the other hand... oh that's another story, and not a pretty one. They have a hard time believing that I have faith in god when I look like I do (piercings, tattoo's and hot pink mohawk) celebrate the "pagan" holidays, and don't go to church. So, I think it's an opinion, and if someone doesn't like what I do for Halloween, say I'm going to hell for it, well, they can just stop damn looking at it, and mind there own business


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone here have a non-Christian, non-atheist, non-agnostic, religious opinion or experience? Religion can mean so many things and there are great posts from Christians and others with poor experiences from Christianity - I know very little about how other faiths view Halloween - Judiasm? Islam? Buddism? Anything? Anyone?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I don't see how it can be Halloween vs religion because there's always people from the same religion with different view on it (1 group of christians likes it, one hates it, another could care less either way)... I can certainly see why some religions don't like it for the historical reasons and what have you, but that's usually not what its about anymore. Most just view Halloween as a time to get free candy, decorate yards with fanciful props and decor and go to a few parties dressed as an imaginary person/ creature.

On the topic of religion- I am curious if someone is wiccan/pagan and willing to share their opinion- are you offended by the way halloween has gotten turned into a seccular holiday for fun?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

pandora said:


> . There are plenty of things out there like child molesters, serial killers, poverty, racism, sexism, etc etc that are truly evil in our every day lives....don't worry about my yard so much!!



*LOL!!! This is why I love her so much! *


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I wish people would stop coming to my door and trying to convert me or spew their beliefs in my general direction. I don't go door to door and tell people about Halloween or my views on religion.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

I have never met a single person, religious or otherwise, who disliked Halloween. Halloween is all over the place come October (TV, Stores, The White House) I think those who are against Halloween are far far far out-numbered by those who are for it. 

A couple years back the Pope put out a warning that Halloween was deemed evil and warned people not to practice it. However is has been long speculated that this warning was more out of anger with growing American influence in the world (possibly bigger than that of the Vatican). They site that over a Quarter of the American Population is Catholic yet the Pope had never made any such accusation before.

Personally, I feel that we all like to think we are the underdog and that someone is out to take away something we enjoy because it gives us something to gripe about. 

_"The Cops arrested me cause I am black." 
"They didn't give the loan cause I am Muslim" 
"They want to take away Halloween cause its evil"_ 

I am sure there are instances where those statements may very well be true .. but the vast Majority doesn't feel that way.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

On a sidenote to this Halloween vs. religion thread.

An interesting study has found that Atheists and agnostics scored the highest on a Pew Forum study examining Americans' religious knowledge. 

This is something I've known for years so it wasn't a surprise to me. In fact I've said often that most Atheists I know seem to know their Bible & religion better than most folks who claim their "religious" or even Christian. Many can quote Biblical passages verbatim.

As for me, the only religion that has anything to do with Halloween is the pagan religions & I know plenty of folks that consider themselves Christian & "religious" that partake in the festivities.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> On a sidenote to this Halloween vs. religion thread.
> 
> An interesting study has found that Atheists and agnostics scored the highest on a Pew Forum study examining Americans' religious knowledge.
> 
> ...


That's a little slanted. They were pretty much dead even with Jews and Mormons who generally have a stronger Religious Group.


----------



## bayern_fan (Sep 28, 2010)

thehorrorfinatic said:


> Not to offend anyone, this could get ugly. But, which side are you on? I know some people are crazy religious, and 'because we celebrate Halloween, we are satanists.' I am more of,' its a night of fun, and mischef, but its thrived from Witchcraft of the Celtics', ect. Opinions?



In my opinion, halloween has nothing to do with religion. Nowadays it's celebrated once a year, and it's just a "party holiday", so I don't take those persons too serious, who say that Halloween has anything to do with satanists.
Long time ago, before christianity, Halloween had been celebrated as the New year, in old germanic mythology. There are still some similar customs in the lands whith "germanic culture", such as England, Sweden, Norway....

I think that it's a wonderful custom, and there are also a great halloween parties all over the world. If we lived the way we are said by the church, we would still live in the dark middle ages. 

I'm a Catholic, and I believe in God, and Jesus Christ, but to be catholic doesn't mean that you musn't have fun and enjoy your life.


----------



## grogan81 (Sep 27, 2010)

I am a Christian and I know of Halloween's pagan origins so I have to ask if that is a contradiction. I think it is all in how you use the holiday. Do you use it for good? To bring happiness and joy to others or for evil. Well I use it to bring happiness to others even if the means are a little creepy. It is all in good make believe fun. Besides I will be going to Mass on Nov.1 for All Saints Day and Nov.2 for All Souls Day.


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't agree with everything that my Pastor says, just most things. I do disagree with him some about Halloween. Every year our church has a harvest celebration with rides and games and music and such. They do it to offer an alternative to Halloween. Now I do Halloween but not anything really that has to do with things that I believe operate regularly in the supernatural. No demons or witches and I stay away from the gore and shock stuff. I don't tell others they should avoid those things, I just avoid them myself.


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

I get tired of my daughter telling me that kids at her school say that Halloween is "the devil's birthday". It does however lead to a good discussion about the history of the holiday, the silliness of a (fallen) angel even having a birthday, etc. I just wish many religious folk would educate themselves better about history and world religions.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Halloween has no religious significance to me what so ever....For me, it's all about a fun party filled with creepy stuff to scare the guests but most importantly, it's about having a fun get together that will leave fond memories for a long time....If you can't understand that and want to argue that there is alot more to it than that then I feel sorry for you....ZR


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Dullahan said:


> That's a little slanted. They were pretty much dead even with Jews and Mormons who generally have a stronger Religious Group.


And the questions weren't exactly clear but that's what you get with those sort of studies, but it's still interesting nonetheless.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Junit said:


> On the topic of religion- I am curious if someone is Wiccan/Pagan and willing to share their opinion- are you offended by the way Halloween has gotten turned into a secular holiday for fun?


I'm not offended by what it has become. There is actually so little really known about the "holiday" that who can really say for certain how it was originally celebrated. Because so many of the Celtic tribes relied on the oral tradition of passing down information most of the written information was done by conquering groups who added their views of what was observed. The modern Halloween has become a conglomeration of many different traditions as have most of the "Christianized" holidays celebrated today.


----------



## doom_buggy_junkie (Jul 27, 2010)

ZombieRaider said:


> Halloween has no religious significance to me what so ever....For me, it's all about a fun party filled with creepy stuff to scare the guests but most importantly, it's about having a fun get together that will leave fond memories for a long time....If you can't understand that and want to argue that there is alot more to it than that then I feel sorry for you....ZR


I agree, ZR! People can be very one-track minded and see or interpret only what they want to. I myself am a Christian, and it really irritates me when my Christian friends tend to see only evil in Halloween, when all I interpret it as is a fun and festive holiday that I use to throw parties and social gatherings. oh, well...let them beleive what they want to.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm an agnostic, but I do respect everyone's right to their own religion. I have a lot of respect for people who can follow their convictions by not celebrating a holiday, even though everyone is celebrating. I feel sorry for the kids that won't get the enjoyment out of Halloween, but it's really none of my business. And if they want to hand me a pamphlet, I politely take it from them. And then I take it home and recycle it.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

If the God I believe in wants to cast me to Hell for my love of Halloween, then he and I probably would have never gotten along anyway.


----------



## bayern_fan (Sep 28, 2010)

Skelly215 said:


> I get tired of my daughter telling me that kids at her school say that Halloween is "the devil's birthday". It does however lead to a good discussion about the history of the holiday, the silliness of a (fallen) angel even having a birthday, etc. I just wish many religious folk would educate themselves better about history and world religions.



Of course it's non sense.... Halloween has nothing to do with satanism, it was an old germanic Holiday....That would mean that tradition in Sweden, Britain, Norway, Danmark, Holland, Germany.... isn't christian, but satanic....That's non sense.... Any one who is interested in germanic mythology, or at least knows a bit about Germanic customs and tradition, knows that Halloween has nothing to do with satanism.


there are three main Gods in the germanic mythology, Odin, Thor and Loki (I'm not sure if I did spell it well), and there is no satan or the "fallenangel"... It was a religion about bravery, and they believed in the heroic death in battle.... but enough about the old religion. 

The point is that Halloween, was the holiday on which the old Germans were celebrating the new year...that was the purpose of pumpkin. there is a belief that all those creatures, such as ghosts, trolls, whiches, monsters are coming on the surface from the underground world (that was also the end of summer), so they were making pumpkins, with a purpose to avoid those creatures from homes,....

So far, I haven't found out, what do Halloween and satanism have in common..... I guess nothing....


----------



## LukeSkiewalker (Sep 21, 2007)

I wrote a blog post 2 years ago that brought this up in. I see that to some degree some people view Holidays like Halloween (Samhaim), Christmas, and Easter the same way I do: They were at one time exclusively celebrated by followers of a religion, but over time have become more secular holidays.

Link to the post if you want to read it: http://www.bradleyrobertson.com/node/280


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I happen to be Wiccan, and have been for most of my life. I have loved Halloween all of my life, you can ask my mom. She thinks I'm a little crazy. I knew at 13 years old that I was Wiccan. 

It's a very personal private thing for me. I share on here because I think some people have the wrong idea about wicca/paganism. I wear a pentagram every single day of my life, and I have since I was 18. For me, its the equivalent of wearing a cross like many christians wear. Like most Christians, I pray to god, but I also pray to my Goddess. It doesn't change why I love Halloween, or how I celebrate it. I have chosen for the most part to celebrate Halloween in a positive way. It's the turning to the dark time for my religion, but it doesn't have to be a negative time. It's the cleansing of past losses/death, and the darkness for me personally represents a renewal, a fresh start , and a time to celebrate the life that we have lived so far. Beltane is similar, but it a much lighter time of year. It's more of a celebration of new life, and Spring, of birth and joy. 

The question being asked seems to be how you deal with people who are against the idea of Halloween and say its because of Religion?

I have dealt with people my entire life who are so one sided they can't see out the window. There will always be people who can't see anything but what they CHOOSE to see. You cannot live your life based on other people's hate of the things you love. I have read most of the bible, and nowhere did I read: "for thou cast aside thy brother whom celebrates the darkest of tides on All Hallow's Eve"... but like I said.. I didn't read the WHOLE thing, so it might be in there somewhere.. lol. =)

PS.it is foretold that the reason halloween/samhain/dia de los muertos/all souls day, is celebrated Oct 31-Nov 2 is because it was once believed that the spirit world and the living world were the closest to each other on these days, and the spirits of our loved ones could easily reach heaven/hell/afterlife on these days, but among some religions, also so those already celebrating their afterlife could return to the living world to celebrate with us one more time. I really like this last part. The more joining the party the better imho.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Its a night for trick or treating and scaring the **** out of people, I don't associate anything with it to do with any form of religion.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am a born again Christian, I also do not believe that Halloween has any thing to do with christianity, or any other religion for that matter, and the ones that say it is the devils birthday and satan worshipers are the ones that observe it, have not basis in fact, they know nothing of history at all, just making history up to fit their view points!. it is a celebration , and fun, period.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

WTF, Devil's birthday? Haven't heard that before. Mwahhahhahhaa.
Let me laugh!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Ecula said:


> WTF, Devil's birthday? Haven't heard that before. Mwahhahhahhaa.
> Let me laugh!


Here you go:

http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/0058/0058_01.asp

These tracts are a hoot - amazing how misguided some folks can be.


----------



## horreur_sympathique (Oct 11, 2010)

the history of how this date came to be known as "halloween" is extremely complex and fascinating. it is ancient and revered. 
i choose to practice in the ancient traditions while enjoying the more americanized and modern version as well. i love the modern imagery and knowing that i am participating in something far older than many people know.
but, however you choose to celebrate, CELEBRATE! it's a fantastic time of year!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

To me it is a day celebrated from a history that is not understood by many.Halloween has been around for a long time.I love watching the history channel this time of year and learning more about a beloved holiday.
To me even tho some try to make it halloween vs religion I feel it isn't.
There is good and evil int this world ...you can choose to make anything evil if you were so inclined.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

Some people have lost all sense of "fun" and take themselves, AND religion, WAY too seriously! It's a day to have fun. Period. Unless Satan is your personal savior, I'd say you can tell people who have a problem with the holiday to bugger off.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

*"Halloween" as a PIZZA PIE CHART*


80% of "Halloween" is _CHEEZE_ (10 slices of pizza)
*Trick-or-Treat - Event*

20% of "Halloween" is _TOPPINGS_ (2 slices of Pizza)
*Religious Holiday*




*Lets look at the Pizza:*

80% of the pizza is just cheese (those 10 slices)
20% (those other 2 slices) contain either mushrooms or onions
Of those 2 slices one slice contains mushrooms (Pagan)
and the other slice contains onions (Christian)

Each of those 2 slices think they are the best (oh and they talk). 
The "mushroom" slice hates the "onion" slice, neither can agree on how 
to be friends with the rest of the pizza. 

"Cheese" 80% of the pie; wishes they would just get along so they 
can be a whole pizza. So the "onions" decide to spread themselves over
the rest of the pie...(Onionization of the pie) They're happy.

But now "mushroom" is crowded on his slice and decides he too needs 
to spread over the entire pizza to get away from the onions. 
But, it's too late, Onions are everywhere and now so are the mushrooms. 
The "mushrooms" hate the smell of the "onions" on their pizza, and the 
"onions" think the "mushrooms" stink.

But something happens...

The "cheese and onion" slices tells the "mushroom" they can conquer
this pizza if they forgive one an other and work together. They agree; and form 
a whole "Mushroom n' Onion" pizza. Everyone is happy and tolerant...

or are they?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
*WHO CARES!*

Not everyone likes mushrooms and onions on their pizza!
and some folks just like pepperoni (what religion is that?) 
and what about people who just like cheese (are they atheists?) 
Man...now I'm confused!?
.
.
.
.
.

Oh...Oh Kay!


Even though "Halloween" works as a whole 
there's always going to be some "slice" or "topping" that thinks 
their way is the right way, and that your way...stinks.

Good thing I live in America, where I can pick my own damn toppings!


----------



## Dracopyre (Oct 11, 2010)

I think worrying about it is stupid anyhow. Halloween in its modern form was created by Christians mocking Pagans....just another story of bigots attacking innocents. Mabye you religious folk should embrace your gruesome, evil past!


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Dracopyre said:


> I think worrying about it is stupid anyhow. Halloween in its modern form was created by Christians mocking Pagans....just another story of bigots attacking innocents. Mabye you religious folk should embrace your gruesome, evil past!


That would mean that 90% of the people that practice would actually have to learn something about all the garbage they spew as gospel. The average Atheist knows more about religion than most of the zealots do.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Halloween was adopted and converted by Christians as a way to tolerate...and eventually replace Paganism. 
Halloween isn't bad... Nor was it EVER evil in any of its forms:

Samhain ---- All saints day --- All hallows eve --- Halloween 

Early Catholics didn't understand Celt's Samhan festival in which they worshiped (way of honoring) the dead.
The early Church persecuted them because they thought they were worshiping demons. It wasn't until later
that the RCC started to understand and then convert the festival into a Christian celebration, All Saint's Day.

All Saints Day later evolved into all Hallows Eve, (for non Catholics) and has been Halloween since the 1900s.

Today most see it as another day, and only celebrate with an "event" called Trick or Treat.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

i am lutheran and love halloween.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Ah yes, but how often does the pizza delivery man come to your door (without being called or asked) to brow beat you with your options?


----------



## Deathtemple (Sep 8, 2008)

Religion slows us down they really shouldnt opinion on things unless its there own problem and should mind their own business and stop compaining about Halloween and science. Take a look at the times of the Enlightenment... Some religions are just stupid and have no right to opinion.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

Deathtemple said:


> Religion slows us down they really shouldnt opinion on things unless its there own problem and should mind their own business and stop compaining about Halloween and science. Take a look at the times of the Enlightenment... Some religions are just stupid and have no right to opinion.


Pretty much.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

SmartisSexy said:


> Ah yes, but how often does the pizza delivery man come to your door (without being called or asked) to brow beat you with your options?


The pizza guy? none. Jehovah's Witness...about twice a year.

But I'm OK with it! It doesn't bother me...if thats how they think they can get "their" message across, and it works for them, fine. 
I think they have equal rights just like everyone else, and they're entitled to their opinion. If I'm certain my religion is right, 
someone else might think their's is...but it really all boils down to...who cares? 
If a person doesn't have the same beliefs as another than that's their right. 

Do they really brow beat you? or just knock on the door with a friendly hello. 
Every religion...or lack of religon has a "sales pitch".

But back on subject...of Halloween vs Religion. There isn't a battle. 

Halloween is like that ugly stepchild...or that boy wizard under the cupboard. 
no one wants to claim it, because A) it would be too difficult to educate the masses. B) no one wants to! C) Why?

I'd guess that 80% of people are happy with their understanding of Halloween (even if it may be wrong or right) 
That number is just too high to persuade others to change the opinion, regardless of it being a religous holiday or community event.


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I guess my point is if someone has an opinion I don't necessarily know why they think the rest of us need to hear it. No one should be knocking on my door with their beliefs in hand. I don't knock on doors and promote Atheism. Know what I mean?


----------



## ihauntu (Nov 8, 2009)

I believe theres a god ..he put me on this earth to live my life , maybe I pray for ney props maybe I pray to have world peace.. he created me on this earth to do somthing that somthing is doing a halloween display, i get a kick out of very religious people thinking its satans day , then I ask them about all saints day or all souls day and what their religion thinks of celebrating the dead and that matter, I make a point of educating myself so I can battle with the uneducated "religious folk" that dont know the true facts those educated religious folk have to understand that Im doing what God intended for me to do .


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

I often find that many of you have a very bigoted view of religion and really I find it quite insulting.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I try to be tolerant of religion and those who try to convert me while standing on my front porch.  If people here and elsewhere have a biased opinion of organized religion, it shouldn't be a surprise. Perhaps if people of all faiths would stop killing in the name of <insert deity here>, it might go a long way to changing that attitude.


----------



## GhostHost999 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Strange comics*



thehorrorfinatic said:


> I, too, am a Christian, and some people are real opposed to Halloween. Some Lady literally had a manger set up and gave out Religious 'Comic' books on Halloween, not even joking around. It was a sight to see.


About this comics, let me tell you a short story. My dad is a musician. He buys stuff at a big music store in our city and in guitar center. One day, I went with him and I was just checking out things in the store, when I found place full of small horizontal "booklets" that had a theme each. I saw an orange one with a pumpkin. It said "Halloween" I read it, and basically, the comic talked about a family who went out camping on October the 31st. They where told (by a christian I suppose) not to celebrate "Satan's birthday" still, the family ignoring this, went, carved a jack o latern, and had it in the window. They started hearing noises, and started telling horror stories, and suddenly one of the children scared the others because he had a halloween costume. Everybody went mad at him. Suddenly they heard another sound, nobody was scared, and a serial killer entered by the door (with a "jason" like mask) slashed everyone, and at the end, a satan laughed and thanked the family for celebrating such "pagan" holiday which is, again, said to be "SATAN'S BIRTHDAY". As we left the store, I told this story to my dad and he told me, "well it is a christian store" and I knew something was too wrong with those strange comics. God I hate religion for one thing: hypocrecy. I am catholic (supposedly) and I hate pedophile priests and how they attack this holidays, when they are real demons.


----------



## mchelem (Sep 23, 2010)

SmartisSexy said:


> I guess my point is if someone has an opinion I don't necessarily know why they think the rest of us need to hear it. No one should be knocking on my door with their beliefs in hand. I don't knock on doors and promote Atheism. Know what I mean?


Funny thing is, none of them show up in October- when the tunnel and gravestones are out....


----------



## Dracopyre (Oct 11, 2010)

GhostHost999 said:


> About this comics, let me tell you a short story. My dad is a musician. He buys stuff at a big music store in our city and in guitar center. One day, I went with him and I was just checking out things in the store, when I found place full of small horizontal "booklets" that had a theme each. I saw an orange one with a pumpkin. It said "Halloween" I read it, and basically, the comic talked about a family who went out camping on October the 31st. They where told (by a christian I suppose) not to celebrate "Satan's birthday" still, the family ignoring this, went, carved a jack o latern, and had it in the window. They started hearing noises, and started telling horror stories, and suddenly one of the children scared the others because he had a halloween costume. Everybody went mad at him. Suddenly they heard another sound, nobody was scared, and a serial killer entered by the door (with a "jason" like mask) slashed everyone, and at the end, a satan laughed and thanked the family for celebrating such "pagan" holiday which is, again, said to be "SATAN'S BIRTHDAY". As we left the store, I told this story to my dad and he told me, "well it is a christian store" and I knew something was too wrong with those strange comics. God I hate religion for one thing: hypocrecy. I am catholic (supposedly) and I hate pedophile priests and how they attack this holidays, when they are real demons.


Wow. Thats messed up...


----------



## Dr.Ghoul (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't understand all the hate towards Halloween. Many say it is a pagaen holiday, etc, etc, but so was Christmas. I don't go around warning people that Satan will posses them if they open presents or go to church on Christmas morning. Many many things that we do today were from pagaen ritual. The reason why Halloween gets all the negative attention is because of the decorations and movies that go along with it:death, zombies, ghosts, etc. But honestly, people need to keep their beliefs to themselves. If you don't like Halloween, fine, but don't criticize me for it. Also, some of the things that Catholics do to promote their beliefs is just scary. That comic someone mentioned is a prime example. I'm Catholic, but don't go around warning others of Satan or hell if they don't go to church. Its all just messed up...but I just ignore it all and enjoy October and all that Halloween has to offer.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> I don't understand all the hate towards Halloween. Many say it is a pagaen holiday, etc, etc, but so was Christmas.


It's because Christmas allows us all to feel godly, giving, shiny and bright...but Halloween allows us to address our darker side. Many people DO NOT want to admit that a darker side exists or, for that matter, that death exists, or anything scary. We want to believe we're "good people" and some of us can't believe that we _can_ be "good people" while addressing _all _sides of our nature.

I, however, believe God really did create all things and He in fact created our imaginations, he created skeletons, he created fear (so we would watch out for ourselves and not get eaten by predators, etc.) and he even created our need to sometimes be "not nice", particularly when it comes to protection of others and self-protection. This is just _my belief_, mind you. 

But to me, saying the second half of the year, the winter, death, things that go bump in the night, fear, etc. are ungodly while happiness is Godly; is like saying a fluffy, beautiful kitten is one of God's creatures but a cockroach isn't because it doesn't please us and it makes us go "ew." Even in the Bible it says God created all things. ALL things. I won't go farther than that except for the following quotes as after that point, it becomes "But did man *invite* the bad?" and blah blah (a common theme in many religions...Adam and Eve, Pandora's box, etc., etc.) but even if that's so, _God still created it all_. That's my belief.

But anyway, here are those quotes...I hope they don't offend anybody. They actually give me huge peace of mind because they make me feel like I "know" God better instead of him being so far off in the sky, etc.:

* I form the light, and create darkness: I make peace, and create evil: I the LORD do all these things. (Isaiah 45:7, KJV)
* Shall a trumpet be blown in the city, and the people not be afraid? shall there be evil in a city, and the LORD hath not done it? (Amos 3:6, KJV)
* Out of the mouth of the most High proceedeth not evil and good? (Lamentations 3:38)

This doesn't mean I _love_ evil. And it doesn't mean God "is" evil. But it does mean that indeed, the scarier parts of life _are_ a part of God as well, period. We as humans can't pick and choose what is "of God" and what isn't based on what we think is cute and fluffy v. what we think should only be spoken about in whispers. And we can't make life "all good" by ignoring parts of our natures...again, IMO. Eliminating anything that isn't white and radiantly glowing isn't going to make me a better person. What's in me is in me, period. I'd rather address it with humor than tamp it down and burst one day...you know?

Just as God made everything, God made me curious and a little morbid and He made me a person who wondered about more hidden or secret things. That does have a good side no matter what religion one is (or practically, anyway). For example, most scientists feel this way too, and they discover marvelous things. So do explorers.

I don't think that just because something is conventionally ugly or is uncomfortable, it must be a terrible thing that one should never never talk about or address. It's all a part of life. Death itself is a part of the life cycle. Fear is huge in our lives. Mocking fear is a way to deal; and having delicious fun that isn't hurting anybody helps us get through days and months of work, of sickness, of hearing about bad things happening...of mortgage rates going up, of great schools closing...If we didn't have all-out celebrations, life just wouldn't be what it is...IMO. That is the reason we like H'ween and many other similar things (simulated fear like roller coasters, etc.)..._not_ because "Satan" is making us love them. In fact, other than the fact of the name coming from the Christian calendar (All Hallows' Eve), I never, until my adulthood, heard anybody equate H'ween with religion...any religion. To me it was always a secular day of spooky, delicious fun and had nothing to do with loving God or hating Him. It's still sometimes weird for me to hear people bring religion into Halloween (as we celebrate it; Samhain specifically is another matter entirely, obviously).


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> It's because Christmas allows us all to feel godly, giving, shiny and bright...but Halloween allows us to address our darker side. Many people DO NOT want to admit that a darker side exists or, for that matter, that death exists, or anything scary. We want to believe we're "good people" and some of us can't believe that we _can_ be "good people" while addressing _all _sides of our nature.
> 
> I, however, believe God really did create all things and He in fact created our imaginations, he created skeletons, he created fear (so we would watch out for ourselves and not get eaten by predators, etc.) and he even created our need to sometimes be "not nice", particularly when it comes to protection of others and self-protection. This is just _my belief_, mind you.
> 
> ...



CM, that was an excellent post. Thank you!


----------



## Slarti (Mar 25, 2008)

Dr.Ghoul said:


> Also, some of the things that Catholics do to promote their beliefs is just scary. That comic someone mentioned is a prime example. I'm Catholic, but don't go around warning others of Satan or hell if they don't go to church..


Point of clarification: "That comic" is a Chick tract, and Jack Chick isn't Catholic or affiliated with any Catholic organization. In fact, some of his charming little comics attack the Catholic church as well. He's equal opportunity that way.


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

The fact of the matter is that Christianity has adopted a great number of "Pagan" Customs over the course of history -- but that doesn't fit well with the bad mouthing a lot of you guys want to do, so why bring it up?


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Dullahan said:


> The fact of the matter is that Christianity has adopted a great number of "Pagan" Customs over the course of history -- but that doesn't fit well with the bad mouthing a lot of you guys want to do, so why bring it up?


It is the history of the holiday so why _not_ bring it up?

I don't understand what it is you find so objectionable about this thread. I haven't really noticed the "bad mouthing" you mentioned. Seems like a pretty civil discussion to me.


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

Dullahan said:


> The fact of the matter is that Christianity has adopted a great number of "Pagan" Customs over the course of history -- but that doesn't fit well with the bad mouthing a lot of you guys want to do, so why bring it up?


I'm confused about this too...how do pagan elements in Christianity "not fit well" with anything said here? I thought it was pretty much a universally accepted part of history (as in most cultures where religions were blended or new ones were adopted to fit better with the newer religion). I am honestly confused by that statement...I'm not sure whether you mean we're wrong, or...or what.  Maybe you can explain?

I also don't see that we're badmouthing. Yes, religion is a sensitive subject, no matter what. Most of us don't have to deal with anyone giving us problems for liking H'ween in that they think it's against Christianity. But some do and that's a fact.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I believe what most of us have a problem with isn't religion, per se, it's ignorance and extremism. When people use their beliefs or extremely radical versions of their beliefs to denounce Halloween, it's very offensive. Especially when at the root, the very core of what we do - is the desire to make people happy and entertain. Halloween is the holiday where we can be the most imaginative and creative and we choose to share it with everyone. 

Misinformation and misinterpretation is rampant, especially where Halloween is concerned. Calling us devil worshippers (which has happened to me) and Halloween being the "Devil's Birthday" is just ignorant, regardless of the religion of whoever is saying it, or lack of religion. 

It seems that most people on the forum ARE religious, and mostly Christians, so I don't think there's been much bad mouthing. It's a touchy subject to begin with. If people like my haunt, then good - thanks for the compliments. If they feel that Halloween is bad or pagan, etc. etc., then walk on by and leave me ALONE. I know if I walked up to their house on Christmas and said, "Can you please remove your decorations? I don't believe in that....", they'd be pretty offended - so they should offer me the same courtesy, please.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I grew up a Lutheran and went to a private Lutheran school. The school and church put on a haunted house (all traditional scares and things like skeletons, witches, monsters, ect.) threw a halloween costume party and we it was a great time had by all adults and kids...some of my fondest memories are thanks to my school and church. So that's how I see it to this day, we all like to have a good scare and some fun using our imagination. 

As to persoanl beliefs, I feel that so many people in this world of ours would be better served if the paid a little more attention to that first word, personal.


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Laurie S. said:


> If the God I believe in wants to cast me to Hell for my love of Halloween, then he and I probably would have never gotten along anyway.


Right on Laurie, right on


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Wanted to share with you that my town is having its first official Halloween decorating contest this year thanks to the efforts of a boy who asked to speak at a city commissioners meeting. He told those assembled that he really enjoyed the Christmas decorating contest but since his family did not celebrate that holiday, would the city consider holding a contest for his favorite holiday too? The commissioners recognized that it takes all kinds of people to make up a community and that so many people already are decorating just for the joy of it. What is it you Christians say? And a little child shall lead them. Thanks, kid.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*That really is so unbelievable... Satan's birthday. And that comic.
That comic is more scary than many things I have ever seen. That
is maybe the scariest thing I know, fundamentalism when it comes
to believing in God. And that judging. Who is to say, who believes
in God and who doesn't because of having a jack-o-lantern or
black clothes. Sigh.*

*


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

njwilk, that is an awesome story. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Many People Need To "Get A Leg Up"*

On the next guy by expressing some attitude whether it's religion, Ghosts , demons or UFOs or knowledge of any kind.
Some just become So Obnoxious about it though.
Who really "Knows" and who really knows it all?
"A little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing"
Our mere brain-buckets just aren't able to "know" enough to begin to qualify as trully, trully knowledgable.
So much to know. So many, many concepts and things in this universe to contemplate let alone "Know".


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm not especially religious myself... 
However I think part of the reason I love Halloween so much goes back to all the fun we had in my Catholic grade school for Halloween... Definitely not anti-Halloween there. We were allowed to come to school in costume for Halloween, some of the classes would set up mini haunted houses in the coatrooms(it was an old building with coatrooms in each classroom), and every year there was a big school-wide Halloween costume party in the basement, complete with a haunted house! Not the lame "hell house" type but the typical type of scary haunted house... The big party and haunted house was one of my favorite events of the year. It seems weird to me that Halloween would be considered "bad" or "evil" because in grade school (I didn't go to Catholic school beyond grade school) they always taught us that it was a Christian holiday, and the whole school celebrated it.
Personally I consider it to be a secular holiday now, like Thanksgiving or New Year's.


----------



## creepingdth (Sep 10, 2009)

wow, i wish my school was allowed to celebrate halloween. i'm waiting for the day i'm told i can't even wear my halloween shirts.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Gym Whourlfeld said:


> On the next guy by expressing some attitude whether it's religion, Ghosts , demons or UFOs or knowledge of any kind.
> Some just become So Obnoxious about it though.
> *Who really "Knows" and who really knows it all?
> "A little bit of knowledge is a dangerous thing"
> ...


Gym, this sums up my feelings exactly. There will always be more questions than answers...


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

I am not a christian. I wasn't raised as one. My mother's family was Spiritualists (they talked to their ancestors, had seances etc.) and my father's was Christian but not completely devoted. So I have had the freedom to choose my beliefs.

My feelings toward Halloween are of a religious nature. I have a large party every year with a haunt and such, but I refuse to have a party on Halloween itself because it is a very spiritual day for me. Living in a rural area and being from a place that can fully experience all the seasons helps. Where I live, the week after Halloween is usually when we have to start heating the house at night, the grass stops growing and the leaves have all turned. It literally feels like the "dead" half of the year is beginning. 

So to mark this time of the year, I have things I do on Halloween. Most importantly, I walk to the cemetery and put candles on my family's graves. To walk past the fields that have been harvested and to see the colors of the trees is wonderful. Knowing that from now on when I walk they will be bare. Dead. And they will remain so until spring. 

I know this all might sound crazy and might be off topic. My party goers have no idea though that they are all a part of the "summers end" celebration for me. For us Halloween is much more important than Christmas so it's easy to see Nov. 1 as the first day of the new year. I make new years resolutions including plans for next years Halloween and to tighten the strings on my wallet and recover from the spending orgy that goes on during the month of October. And to turn our focus to the inside of our home and spending time together indoors.

Basically, November 1 is the beginning of the slow build-up that ends on the greatest night of the year. Halloween. 

Around here, Christians are very strict and "clicky" with their denominations. But they are aging and being replaced by younger Christians that are more accepting of people and their differences. I believe religion around here is becoming less organized, less religious and more spiritual. 

I did have a woman one time tell me that she thought my Halloween party was, as she put it "of the Devil". There is no devil in my Halloween. I have alot of very religious Christians at my party. Some even change the plans of their churches in order to be able to attend the party. They in no way see Halloween as a threat to their religion.

If we are comfortable with what we believe it doesn't matter who celebrates what. The fact that Samhain/Halloween still exists in any way shape or form proves that it isn't going away. It will most certainly evolve though. I think the "crazy" religious people are the minority and just don't have enough power to get rid of Halloween. Not to worry.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

creepyhomemaker said:


> I am not a christian. I wasn't raised as one. My mother's family was Spiritualists (they talked to their ancestors, had seances etc.) and my father's was Christian but not completely devoted. So I have had the freedom to choose my beliefs.
> 
> My feelings toward Halloween are of a religious nature. I have a large party every year with a haunt and such, but I refuse to have a party on Halloween itself because it is a very spiritual day for me. Living in a rural area and being from a place that can fully experience all the seasons helps. Where I live, the week after Halloween is usually when we have to start heating the house at night, the grass stops growing and the leaves have all turned. It literally feels like the "dead" half of the year is beginning.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you said...I'm one of those new wave Christians that is more tolarant of others beliefs. With regards to Halloween, its just another day for me. But, it's a day that I really like...do I celebrate fallen loved ones, Nah, do I cellebrate demonic spirits, hell no! I just see it as another day based on childhood nastagia and fun. I see Halloween as 20% Religion, and 80% Trick or Treat. Its about the fun. Period.


----------



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

Eyegore said:


> I just see it as another day based on childhood nastagia and fun. I see Halloween as 20% Religion, and 80% Trick or Treat. Its about the fun. Period.


You are right. That is a part I didn't mention. Halloween was awesome when I was a kid. Huge part of why I love it now. I was addressing the religious part in my original post but it is mostly about the fun.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

creepyhomemaker said:


> I am not a christian. I wasn't raised as one. My mother's family was Spiritualists (they talked to their ancestors, had seances etc.) and my father's was Christian but not completely devoted. So I have had the freedom to choose my beliefs.


Very interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bogie1972 (Oct 14, 2010)

Well its like this...if you are a christian then you know that the bible says we are created in His image! Genesis tells us that God says...let us make man in our image....well guess what! Our is referring to his creations in heaven, conventional wisdom tells us that would be the angels. Or He was referring to His Son. 

The point being is the way we think the devil looks and his demons and all is what WE as a human species have invented. If we are to go by this verse then the devil and demons and angels all look like us! There is no goat headed devil, no forked tail, no horns, no red face with black mustache. Its all our imagination. 

We are also a society who needs something to be afraid to get us to do right instead of just doing right just for the sake of doing right! I mean come on we are the people who tell our kids STAY OUT OF THERE, THE BOOGIE MAN WILL GET YOU! lol. 

Halloween, in its beginnings was and could possibly still be totally pagan, but these days so is Christmas. If we are gonna look at this from a religious point of view and that religion be Christianity, then Jesus is so far out of the picture for our christmas traditions that christmas is now a paganistic ritual just the same as halloween.

The truth of the matter is, we are so far off base on everything we celebrate anyway, that the only way halloween could be considered evil and satanic is if YOU are practicing it that way. 

Skulls skellies ghosts aliens, pumpking carvings, etc etc etc...is all our creations and these days its just about gettting together and having fun during the most wonderful time of year...which happens to be fall and not winter btw lol.

When ever we as christians leave God out of anything then we are against what God wants. It doesnt have to be halloween. 

I do believe in my Lord and Savior Jesus, I believe in God. I also believe that we are to include God in everything...So the whole religion vs halloween thing is bunk! It is what we want it to be...Personally we are having a HUGE halloween party this year, wiht lots of boogiemen in the corners...and I am praying that God allows us all to have a great time....after all the skulls and skellies that we like to adorn our creative halloween spirits with, are just as natural as the trees. I mean come on the only reason we think skulls and such are of the devil is because we needed something to scare us!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

A great article to read

http://www.catholiceducation.org/articles/civilization/cc0070.html


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I would like to really applaud this discussion. 
While there are a few statements in this thread that are walking the line, it is impressive that the intelligence and maturity of our members are keeping this a good civil discussion. 

Keep this up. I admit that I shy away from discussions regarding politics and religion and many forums do not allow any form of this discussion. I am thankful that we are able to discuss. Stay nice. Thanks.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

larry said:


> I would like to really applaud this discussion.
> While there are a few statements in this thread that are walking the line, it is impressive that the intelligence and maturity of our members are keeping this a good civil discussion.
> 
> Keep this up. I admit that I shy away from discussions regarding politics and religion and many forums do not allow any form of this discussion. I am thankful that we are able to discuss. Stay nice. Thanks.


I think Linus was wise beyond his years when he said, "There are three things I've learned never to discuss with people: Religion, Politics, and the Great Pumpkin."

Thanks Larry.


----------

